# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  Videos posted! Loving the Reprap Neo

## mikethebomber

Hey all.  I can't believe I forgot to post these links to the board.  
I'm the guy who won the German Reprap Neo in the giveaway back in January.  I was totally stoked to get picked for a printer, and so far, the glow hasn't left me.
I posted a couple videos of my progress as far as learning how to use this printer, one unboxing, and one a month later, with some of my upgrades.
Here's the unboxing vid:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGSrSY7Nk6c
And here's the one month later vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGSrSY7Nk6c
I want to say thanks again to Everyone here at 3dprintboard.com and all the good folks at German RepRap.  It's been a great experience.

----------

